# Google Ads on forum



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

I just gotta say that the ubiquitous toe fungus ad is pretty disgusting. 

(I don't think it is a targeted one, as I have no toenail fungus nor have I ever googled it, etc.)

I know the site has to have ads to make money or whatever, but any chance that one can be moved out of the rotation (permanently)?

(Or should I maybe just install an ad blocker?)


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

nvilletele said:


> I just gotta say that the ubiquitous toe fungus ad is pretty disgusting.
> 
> (I don't think it is a targeted one, as I have no toenail fungus nor have I ever googled it, etc.)
> 
> ...


Ad Blocker


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

It's always on TV too. So many times i'm like "Hey, I'm tryina eat here!" 😖


----------



## saxyjare01 (Aug 15, 2011)

The ads have one from strippers to "Jesus Loves You," stuff and other realms. It's capitalism. If you want these to go away I'm sure everyone would have to pay a monthly fee to make up for the revenue the owners would lose.


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

Aah, I walked right into that one . . . 😉


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

There are a few different ads in this genre on the interwebs, all disgusting and unwelcome. I wonder if there's some deeper psy-ops strategy at work here. Maybe forcing people to confront abject imagery of bodily decay reminds them that life is short, and compels them to go spend money--like putting subliminal skulls in the ice cubes of whiskey ads?


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

I find that as I age I also feel irked by cancer-related ads, whether medicines or lung cancer PSAs. It's like "Statistically speaking, one of these days I very well may be diagnosed with this, can't I just enjoy _not_ thinking about it for whatever remaining time I have left before I _have_ to think about it?" 🤷‍♂️


----------



## saxophender (Mar 17, 2010)

The ad I find most objectionable is the one for Astroglide. Isn't this supposed to be a "family friendly" site?


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

AdBlock — best ad blocker


Block ads and pop-ups on YouTube, Facebook, Twitch, and your favorite websites.




chrome.google.com





Works great and it's free. Also, I use a VPN that blocks most ads. It's called PIA which stands for private internet access. I'm sure the VSAdmin folks would prefer I don't use it but I get so distracted from the moving GIFs that I can't concentrate on what I'm reading when the AdBlocker is turned off.


----------



## ralph lh (Apr 5, 2003)

^^^^^ this I guess. I don't see any ads on this site and I do have a blocker installed.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess I could try the ad blocker, but I've gotten really good at totally ignoring ads on the internet, so haven't bothered to do that. OTOH, while not relevant here, I can't stand all the ads on TV for prescription drugs. What the hell are they on there for? Doesn't the doctor prescribe a drug if you need it? And no doubt the huge cost of all those ads is added to the price of the drugs. Ok, rant over.


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

nvilletele said:


> Aah, I walked right into that one . . . 😉


Yup…but you nailed the response.


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

saxophender said:


> The ad I find most objectionable is the one for Astroglide. Isn't this supposed to be a "family friendly" site?


It may be a slippery slope….
Bu I think Astro glide is extremely family friendly….


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

Personally I think the forum should have a rim-shot emoji but I can’t drum up enough support…..


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

So is it an add to purchase toenail fungus?


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Stick with and I’m sure you can snare some support.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

The thing that bothers me is the way they pronounce fungi with the hard G. Back in my medical mycology class the prof pronounced it with a soft. Maybe it’s a regional thing.


----------



## saxophender (Mar 17, 2010)

Fader said:


> But I think Astro glide is extremely family friendly….


In theory, butt that's not what it was notorious for.


----------



## clodius (Feb 15, 2014)

AddictedToSax said:


> The thing that bothers me is the way they pronounce fungi with the hard G. Back in my medical mycology class the prof pronounced it with a soft. Maybe it’s a regional thing.


I thought she was calling me a fun guy


----------



## Zasterz (Oct 12, 2021)

Can we change the title of this thread to “TF Ad”? Every time I see it in the New Posts feed I get re-triggered by imagining the ad, even though I have Ad Blocker and have never actually seen it here!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

The ads that are populated on the forum are almost entirely selected by your cookies and browser settings. Depending on the permissions you have set for your cookies, the ads may be "targeted" (based on your searches and browsing history) or "non-targeted" (selected at random). 

In the case of ads by google, you should have a menu in the top right corner ("i" icon). By clicking on this, you will find options to adjust your ad preferences:









Please understand that these banner ads help pay for maintaining the site and continuing to keep the forum free and open to anyone. If you wish to remove the banner ads we do offer Premium Membership, which includes a reduced ad experience.

Daniel


----------

